# Best screws ever



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

The head style you are refering to was originally patented and manufacured by a guy named Robertson here in Canada.
The history of the screw is convoluted with the second world war and some bad judgment on behalf of the US congress when choosing a head for factories during the war. ( hences the proliferation of the god awful philips head)

The best square heads are still made by Roberston and their screws fit the heads so accurately that they can be driven with one hand.
Of the newer additions to the square design I really like the Spax style sold at Lee Valley that conbines both square and philips style togerher with a new design screw body that cuts into the wood much easier.

Why do I know all this trivia? ;-)

As an aside, my cousin made living in the Arizona are peddling Robertsons and screws to electrical contractors 30 years ago.
They had never seen them and went nuts.

Bob


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

I had hears that they were originally made in Canada.. I wasn't sure that this was true since I can't figure out what you use screws for int he production of head cheese and back bacon.. ha ha.

Thanks for the trivia above. It was interesting. I also am no fan of the Phillips head. I guess that I need to thank a Canadian next time I use a screw.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

The idea of having to use a Phillips head Grabber screw makes me shiver. I'm a big fan of the square head screws.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I used a whole bunch of these last year and they are now on my shortlist.
They drive twice as easy as regular screws and pull the boards down with the larger finer tap on the head end.

Bob


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a long career in hardware. I'm so old, I can remember when only slotted screws were sold and people would absolutely refuse Phillips head screws. Phillips really got going in the mid 1970's.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Seems to my recollection that they took off when the steel stud/drywall construction method became so popular for office construction.
Does that ring a bell with you too Bob?

Bob


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

This one makes me pretty happy for case work with MDF.









Bob


----------



## matter (Jan 30, 2008)

The only place for Philips heads is in drywall. Their inate ability to cam out on high torque lead to the invention of the drywall gun. I tried to swap tips in a drywall gun for robbies to use on decks, but they just won't cam out before they are set 1/4" below the surface


----------



## kalynzoo (Jan 5, 2009)

I've been using square heads for years, never stripped the head.


----------



## Microsuffer (Aug 21, 2008)

An interesting education on the subject. Wouldn't have considered squares without reading this. Thanks.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

who knew that so many would be interested in such a screwy topic?


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

A hardware store was my first real job at 16. Worked there until my 30s. I remember when we sold drivers for something called Robertson screws but had never seen a Robertson screw.

We also had a much larger selection of slotted screws than phillips.


----------



## Nic (Nov 22, 2008)

i am in agreement with the square drive screws. Started using them with Kregs pocket hole and now use them for everything. The Re-usability is another great factor.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I remember growing up in Canada and Dad have a wall rack with Robertson Screw Drivers. But he never had the screws. Go figure.


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

I built swings for a living before I retired and still build quite a few. I use square drive most of the time and torx when I find a special on them. I have found that people will blame the screw most of the time when they have problems with the rounding out (square drive) when most of the time it's the bit that causes the problem. Even so called good bits will do this sometimes, so the first thing I do with a bit is either take a fine file or a diamond sharpner and make sure the bit is the same size from the tip to the main body. This will allow the bit to go futher into the screw head most on the time. I usually use Micro-Brite 500 screws, ( I have been finding them a lot latley on e-bay). By taking a couple of minutes with a file I can usually build 10 or more swings with the same bit and never have a problem.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good tip .Something I had not considered before.
When old man Robertson owned the factory every bit fit every screw he made.
That quality control dosen't exist now however.

Bob


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

I just started using square head screws recently when I purchased the Kreg pocket hole system. I love these things. I will never use anything else. Since it seems you always have to buy a new tool (or two) to support the new tool, I had to get a new driver. I was using my Hitachi VS drill and did split out some wood because I couldn't stop the drill in time. I picked up a Hitachi 10.8 Lithium-Ion driver and never looked back. I needed something with clutch so I could dial down the torque. I usually use some scrap wood of the same type I'm building with to help me 'sneak up' on the clutch setting. Then I'm usually good. A clutch will save you a world of headaches.

Lots of the larger driver bit sets have torx and square drivers in them now. I picked up a nice set at Lowes that had them.

I'm sold on these things. Like I said, I probably will never use anything else. Kreg, you have shown me the way!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I got to love the square head when I got my Kreg pocket rocket.

You can really go through a lot of screws when you use a Kreg.

I found a that Grizzly has the best price for the face frame screws.


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

If Robertsons are not available to me when I go out to buy screws, I just go somewhere else. I have been using Robertson for as long as I have been playing around with wood.

Here in Canada, most guys are aware of the Robertson story. I never could understand why they never caught on in the states.


----------



## williams (Feb 21, 2010)

Square is better then philips for sure. However, star drive heads are even better. Having built a large deck with philips, square and star, the star was best for production work. Bit goes in an out easier. Square can "stick" going in and out and you have to "seek" proper alignment. Square can also round out or deform hole. Stars just grab nice and never strip. They will take your wrist off with a 18v if not careful. They will also grab at deeper angle offset then square, which can come in handy in tight spots. Most deck screws in HD are now stars because of these advantages. None of this probably matters for detail work, but if you use a lot of screws or tend to move quickly, GRK should be in your shop and truck. GRK makes the space shuttle of star screws http://grkfasteners.com


----------



## Built2Last (Nov 17, 2008)

If anyone needs star drive I sell them in Power pro cermic by Hillman Fasteners and also in SS which is the same as the power pro just SS instead.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips .


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Good information.


----------

